# Alternator Question...



## mk1dubber78 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi my girlfriend needs an alternator for her 200 10vt, i am a rabbit guy, and have both an 8v and 16v alternator, just wasnt sure if either of those would suffice for the 5cyl. Thanks for any help -Brian


----------



## GTQ (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Alternator Question... (mk1dubber78)*

Should work fine - if mountings are the same...which I doubt. So if you need one, I have them. [email protected]
See also: http://www.gtquattro.com/GarageSale.html
http://www.gtquattro.com


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Alternator Question... (GTQ)*

I put a 90amp bosch alt off of a 8v golf on my 86 10vt 5000 without a problem....bolted right up, minus a pulley swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1dubber78 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: Alternator Question... (1979GTI16V)*

sweet, thats exactly what i wanted to hear! Thanks for the great info!







Merry Christmas, and a







for all


----------

